# so i get a new call



## firstflight111

and it was killing me to go try it out ..so i call my buddy and we head to public land around berlin ....the first stop we were there before lite they were going nuts ..so we sit down and call and call got 4 to come in before 720 am ...nice birds ..so on to the next spot heard not a sound.. so we walked around a little bit ..sat down and started calling my the birds were so fired up today so i called 3 tom and 5 jakes in ...WOW turkey season come on...so we hit spot number 3 i called and called only heard 1 or 2..didnt stay to see them ..then we went to more public land on berlin call 6 nice birds in.. .got tired so we went for a drive to west branch public land ...hit 4 spots there and got birds in each time  what a day 

I only hope it works that good on my private spots


----------



## floater99

Thank for warming them up?Glad they are active.How many you warm up on youre private spot?.


----------



## kernal83

Floater I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## fisherman33

firstflight111, I have a feeling you made this post to start some controversy about calling before the season and if you did, it worked. This pisses me off to no end. I for one do not have a lot of access to private land so I hunt mostly public and I have ******es like you going out calling and educating birds in the pre-season.


----------



## firstflight111

floater99 said:


> Thank for warming them up?Glad they are active.How many you warm up on youre private spot?.


now why would i go and do that..thats just wrong never would do that were i am hunting ..plus this is a year for the kids :bananapowerslide:i will have all 3 of my boy hunting 2 turkey slayers and 1 newbe..


----------



## firstflight111

fisherman33 said:


> firstflight111, I have a feeling you made this post to start some controversy about calling before the season and if you did, it worked. This pisses me off to no end. I for one do not have a lot of access to private land so I hunt mostly public and I have ******es like you going out calling and educating birds in the pre-season.


 ahh no i got a new call and worked it out ..as for private land well do what i did and go nock on some doors ..my buddy will tell you we know were the birds are so why mess with them..


----------



## kernal83

Why would you even post this... Your last topic was all about turkey hunting etiquette on not walking through your set-up. Now you basically tell people where your seeing public land birds? Not only that, your calling them in early for a nice free education. It doesn't take long for those public land birds to get smart and shut up, might as well start 3 weeks early. This post makes no sense.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm speechless....


----------



## firstflight111

kernal83 said:


> Why would you even post this... Your last topic was all about turkey hunting etiquette on not walking through your set-up. Now you basically tell people where your seeing public land birds? Not only that, your calling them in early for a nice free education. It doesn't take long for those public land birds to get smart and shut up, might as well start 3 weeks early. This post makes no sense.


what does one have to do with the other???? i never said any thing about calling earily ... just about hunting... so what if i tell were i was at berlin has a lot of land were i was not meany people go there ..and i am sorry you can get private land to hunt around here ..instead of sitting [email protected] about it go knock on some doors ...

you basically tell people where your seeing public land birds? 

and so what i dont hunt them and its not a big deal if your good you can hunt them anywear..dont make excuses allready for not getting your bird 

oh and you never went out and called a bird before season


----------



## kernal83

I don't know any turkey hunter that calls to birds pre-season. I don't know why you want to brag about how you did it on public land and why you'd also brag how you would never do it where you hunt. Thats your prerogative. Good luck to you this season.


----------



## firstflight111

kernal83 said:


> I don't know any turkey hunter that calls to birds pre-season. I don't know why you want to brag about how you did it on public land and why you'd also brag how you would never do it where you hunt. Thats your prerogative. Good luck to you this season.


i am going to go back out in a day or two ..want to go with me ...hey anyways i am fat and need to move around ..to get in shape


----------



## Mushijobah

firstflight111 said:


> i am going to go back out in a day or two ..want to go with me ...hey anyways i am fat and need to move around ..to get in shape


Sounds like you're pretty bored too......??


----------



## firstflight111

Mushijobah said:


> Sounds like you're pretty bored too......??


yea it killing me to sit around and wait for it .....theres been nothing to do since waterfowl ....


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I find this thread funny. It makes me laugh.


----------



## firstflight111

well what so funny .. the cry babys or the fact that ppl think they own public land ....i buy my tags for me and my 3 boy i have to get something from the state for the 200 i spend .. tell the state to post your spot .... and i will stay out of it ....again i go on the spots that most guys dont even know about ..and i am sure there his spots too


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I think that the crying is funny. Last time I killed a turkey, it did not have my name on it. I find that someone saying "you're screwing up my birds" is a joke. Public land and everything on it is technically public property. As a tax payer, anyone is allowed to do anything (within the limits of the law) on public property. Going and calling at birds pre-season is allowed. No laws against it. Although some may not agree with it, it is perfectly legal. Nobody is forced to hunt public property. It is not difficult to ask a landowner if you can hunt their property. Worst they can say is no. When it comes down to it, IMO calling to a turkey once or twice before the season is not gonna educate a bird at all. I obtained a piece of private land last year and scouted it the day before the season. While in the woods I hit the call for s***s and giggles and a pair of gobblers responded. I sat down, (in a gray hoodie and bluejeans) and called the two birds to within 10 feet of me. They never knew I was there. I went in the next day, to the same spot, and called the same two birds back in and filled my tag. If they were "educated" I highly doubt that they would have came running in like they did. Birds get educated during the season, not before. People need to relax


----------



## firstflight111

well put ... thats what i was saying ... i know like its my first year turkey hunting..i have been turkey hunting before most of you were alive ...i think i know how to do this pre season calling ...the birds never seen me cause i was in camo


----------



## Hoss5355

I called to some birds this weekend on our private land. I was within 10 minutes of public land, and stayed where it was convenient. In my opinion, I have hunted both public and private birds, and the biggest thing is being patient, and getting a hot bird at the right time. Sitting tight when you need to, and moving when the time is right. 

We have shot birds from the beginning up until the last day of season. I think it is a little easier earlier, but that's not due to being call shy, but that they are getting out of the mood by the middle of May. 

Turkey's have little brains...don't fool yourself. Being at the right place at the right time is 3/4 of the battle.


----------



## Snook

BTW...what was the new call?


----------



## icefisherman4life

thank God i hunt private land.


----------



## firstflight111

Snook said:


> BTW...what was the new call?


it was a new one my buddy made for me ...its the only one so far.. it does not have a name yet ..if it works well we will make more


----------



## sancho13

firstflight111 said:


> well what so funny .. the cry babys or the fact that ppl think they own public land ....i buy my tags for me and my 3 boy i have to get something from the state for the 200 i spend .. tell the state to post your spot .... and i will stay out of it ....again i go on the spots that most guys dont even know about ..and i am sure there his spots too





> a little turkey tip
> 
> 
> DONT WALK THROUGH SOMEONES SET UP.... BACK OUT GO SOMEWERE ELSE....... AND DONT SET UP CLOSE TO EATHER ....
> 
> and dont run in the woods with an crow or owl call at 10:00 and start calling


I dont have a problem with you calling birds pre season but you start a thread telling people not to do this or that in the woods then in this thread you say its public land and I could do what I wantyoure a hypocrite and you have a bad attitude.


----------



## Countryboy23

WOW!What a jacka#*.Seems to be a lack of respect for fellow hunters here.Im glad you dont live around me.By the way i didnt respond to the last thread cause i knew it would go this way.Goodluck to all you public hunters i know you have to put up with alot of BS and this is a prime example.


----------



## firstflight111

sancho13 said:


> I dont have a problem with you calling birds pre season but you start a thread telling people not to do this or that in the woods then in this thread you say its public land and I could do what I wantyoure a hypocrite and you have a bad attitude.


no you cant read !!!! 

DONT WALK THROUGH SOMEONES SET UP.... BACK OUT GO SOMEWERE ELSE....... AND DONT SET UP CLOSE TO EATHER ....

and dont run in the woods with an crow or owl call at 10:00 and start calling 

again were does it say anywere not to call pre season am i missing something


----------



## firstflight111

Countryboy23 said:


> WOW!What a jacka#*.Seems to be a lack of respect for fellow hunters here.Im glad you dont live around me.By the way i didnt respond to the last thread cause i knew it would go this way.Goodluck to all you public hunters i know you have to put up with alot of BS and this is a prime example.


you live about 10 min away


----------



## sancho13

firstflight111 said:


> no you cant read !!!!
> 
> DONT WALK THROUGH SOMEONES SET UP.... BACK OUT GO SOMEWERE ELSE....... AND DONT SET UP CLOSE TO EATHER ....
> 
> and dont run in the woods with an crow or owl call at 10:00 and start calling
> 
> again were does it say anywere not to call pre season am i missing something


My reading is exceptional; your comprehension the issue here. 



> _am i missing something_


Yes, yes you are



> confused


Yes

I will try and slow this down for you.you start a thread telling people what to do in the woods, fine but then when others question your pre season bird calling you say "its public land and I could do what I want" Whats the deal man, are you some sort of elitist or have some sense of entitlement?


----------



## firstflight111

sancho13 said:


> My reading is exceptional; your comprehension the issue here.
> 
> 
> Yes, yes you are
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> I will try and slow this down for you.you start a thread telling people what to do in the woods, fine but then when others question your pre season bird calling you say "its public land and I could do what I want" Whats the deal man, are you some sort of elitist or have some sense of entitlement?


catch up that another threadone was during turkey season .........to not walk through a set up ....and what does that have to do with pre season calling ...... your lost in the woods on this one ......


----------



## Header

firstflight111 said:


> now why would i go and do that..thats just wrong never would do that were i am hunting ..plus this is a year for the kids :bananapowerslide:i will have all 3 of my boy hunting 2 turkey slayers and 1 newbe..


That would be your response to:
Originally Posted by floater99 
Thank for warming them up?Glad they are active.How many you warm up on youre private spot?. 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1189908&posted=1#post1189908#ixzz1IfTHYQcO

If you don't believe you have affected the hunting by preseason calling then way did you not go to your place and call them there, only just to get a count & not to affect them. Yes it is public land but why did you not go to your place and call? You have NO consideration for the people who have to use public land or you would have gone to your place. Tell you what, where do you deer hunt and the week before you want to go out several of us can come invade that place with our quads for a couple days. It won't affect the deer movment at all, trust me.


----------



## kprice

I wish being a complete ignorant a$$ hole was against the law!!! He knew he was screwing it up for guys on public land. If he was a decent turkey hunter he would know that the birds get educated after hearing and seeing humans. I really do not get why you are starting this stupid argument with everyone.


----------



## sancho13

firstflight111 said:


> catch up on that another threadone was during turkey season .........to not walk through a set up ....and what does that have to do with preseason calling ...... you're lost in the woods on this one ......


Comprehension now grammar 

I really don't expect you to get what I'm saying at this point...it's over your head


----------



## firstflight111

do you guys not read evrything i never went to public land ..i was just trying to see what kind of guys you were ..to ask questions or just start bashing ...my other post got deleated ...i have some free days during turkey season .. and was going to offer them to to a few guys to take them out i had a thing with my buddy that you guy would not bash me for it .....I NEVER WENT TO PUBLIC LAND AND CALLED .....i dont need to waist my time there we were on my spots and watch the birds ..because the farmer told me i need to remove 30 or more birds off the one farm and with me an my boys thats only 8 ..but i did not want to take some butthole with me...that what the whole thing was about ... so i will just post up the pic for you to see what you guys missed out on....and keep my spots to myself .... you have a great day ...................


----------



## Header

firstflight111 said:


> and it was killing me to go try it out ..so i call my buddy and we head to public land around berlin ....the first stop we were there before lite they were going nuts ..so we sit down and call and call got 4 to come in before 720 am ...nice birds ..so on to the next spot heard not a sound.. so we walked around a little bit ..sat down and started calling my the birds were so fired up today so i called 3 tom and 5 jakes in ...WOW turkey season come on...so we hit spot number 3 i called and called only heard 1 or 2..didnt stay to see them ..then we went to more public land on berlin call 6 nice birds in.. .got tired so we went for a drive to west branch public land ...hit 4 spots there and got birds in each time  what a day
> 
> I only hope it works that good on my private spots


Let's see you said you went to public land, hit 8 spots and seen a total of 22 birds. Went to another spot on public land and heard 1 or 2 birds.
But now trying not to have everyone pi$$ed at you, you now retrack your original story. right. Mr. Ethnical himself, end of story


----------



## kprice

yeah good luck on that 8 bird season in one state. I see you are cocky as well as ignorant.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Come on guys, give firstflight a break. He went out of his way to scout both Berlin and West Branch for you. Now you know there's birds there. He even went so far and to try to train the birds to come in for you using a call. Finally even though he found them and trained them he going to leave them for you and go hunt some private birds. You guys are so ungrateful!


----------



## Fool-4-Crappie

This is absolutely one of the funniest threads I have read.My kids do the same thing when they get caught doing something they know is wrong they say I really did not do it dad i was just testing you and now you cant go with me. FUNNY S***. Will I guess now im not invited either.


----------



## firstflight111

kprice said:


> yeah good luck on that 8 bird season in one state. I see you are cocky as well as ignorant.


do you not read ...i have 3 boys that are going to hunt.... so lets count 3 youths 1 big boy ...thats 4.... times 2 is oh what was that oh yea 8 birds ...do the math we can get 8 birds


----------



## firstflight111

Header said:


> Let's see you said you went to public land, hit 8 spots and seen a total of 22 birds. Went to another spot on public land and heard 1 or 2 birds.
> But now trying not to have everyone pi$$ed at you, you now retrack your original story. right. Mr. Ethnical himself, end of story


and i care who any of you are because why ????? and why would i give a rats but whos pi$$ at me ..my true friends know me and i would give the shirt off my back to any of them ....so


----------



## goose commander

I've been watching this thread for 2 days now and i must say..what a shame! With as much opposition we as hunters have the last thing any of us need is division among the ranks. Weather "first" went to public land or not "is his right" but to start a dispute IMO is wrong. We all have a protective instinct over or spots so i believe the reaction of everyone pi#@edoff is justified. How else would it be ecpected to go? I have no boubt that you are a hell of a hunter with many years of experience "first". according to "shock" you have an unbelieveable knowledge of geese..so why not feed those of us who could learn from it? Im pretty new to waterfowling but have some of the best places in central ohio you can get so i trade as many hunts as i can for the soul purpose of meeting new ppl and gaining more knowledge. stay together men we must show a strong front if we hope to pass on our passions.... just my opion.


----------



## firstflight111

i know it does not seam right but i was just trying to weed out the bad apples ..i shock em will tell you i will go out of my way to make sure we have a great hunt ..he will also tell we hunted with some bad hunters too..i dont want to do that anymore ..just trying to feel out the guys before i invite anyone .waterfowl is one thing.. but to take a bad one out to your turkey woods is another...


----------



## I_Shock_Em

goose commander said:


> I've been watching this thread for 2 days now and i must say..what a shame! With as much opposition we as hunters have the last thing any of us need is division among the ranks. Weather "first" went to public land or not "is his right" but to start a dispute IMO is wrong. We all have a protective instinct over or spots so i believe the reaction of everyone pi#@edoff is justified. How else would it be ecpected to go? I have no boubt that you are a hell of a hunter with many years of experience "first". according to "shock" you have an unbelieveable knowledge of geese..so why not feed those of us who could learn from it? Im pretty new to waterfowling but have some of the best places in central ohio you can get so i trade as many hunts as i can for the soul purpose of meeting new ppl and gaining more knowledge. stay together men we must show a strong front if we hope to pass on our passions.... just my opion.


Well put goose, well put


----------



## fisherman33

Apparently everyone on this board needs firstflight to guide them to a bird. I'm sure your are a very good hunter but quit puffing your chest about how good you are to everyone that you take hunting because I am positive there are several others on this board that are the same way. I just don't get what you were looking for as far as "someone to take hunting"? Seems to me you were looking for the guys to suck up to you about calling birds preseason when obviously the majority of people on this board disagree with your methods.


----------



## fish4wall

the only apple that needs weeded out is him....
"weed out the bad apples "


----------



## firstflight111

fisherman33 said:


> Apparently everyone on this board needs firstflight to guide them to a bird. I'm sure your are a very good hunter but quit puffing your chest about how good you are to everyone that you take hunting because I am positive there are several others on this board that are the same way. I just don't get what you were looking for as far as "someone to take hunting"? Seems to me you were looking for the guys to suck up to you about calling birds preseason when obviously the majority of people on this board disagree with your methods.


ahhh when did i ever say i was a great hunter ----- never i suck ..and if i wanted to puff my chest i would just post up all the pics of all the hunts of with dead birds ...

i never said you guys were bad hunters or you sucked as hunters ...what i have to offer to someone was a great shot a my private spots and what i can pass down ...

now with that being said why would i want to take some twit out and spend the day in my spots 

disagree or not you can see by the post what i am talking about why would i want to take any of them there ...

JUST SAYING


----------



## Mushijobah

This thread really still going?


----------



## bobk

firstflight111 said:


> ahhh when did i ever say i was a great hunter ----- never i suck ..and if i wanted to puff my chest i would just post up all the pics of all the hunts of with dead birds ...
> 
> i never said you guys were bad hunters or you sucked as hunters ...what i have to offer to someone was a great shot a my private spots and what i can pass down ...
> 
> now with that being said why would i want to take some twit out and spend the day in my spots
> 
> disagree or not you can see by the post what i am talking about why would i want to take any of them there ...
> 
> JUST SAYING


Why would they want to go with you?
Just Saying


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Twelve days guys!!!!!! Twelve days!!!!!


----------



## firstflight111

bobk said:


> Why would they want to go with you?
> Just Saying


because i have big birds .. and lots of them ..just saying


----------

